#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Firefox Proof?

## Mark-LED

Ik verbaas me erover dat ik sinds zojuist berichten lees, die vanochtend door iemand anders geplaatst waren, en waar nu iemand anders naam bij staat.

Voorbeeld, djhuppeldepup plaatste vanmorgen een bericht, en toen ik net weerkwam, stond de naam djzusenzo bij dat bericht.

Dat is op meerdere topics van toepassing, kan eventueel wel screen-shot's maken?

----------


## Roeltej

lijkt idd een firefox probleem... al had ik er vanmiddag geen last van :/

----------


## zerox

Ik heb hier in firefox het probleem dat ik maar de helft van de berichten kan zien. Beetje vaag.

----------


## Funkmaster

idd... ik had dit al eens voorgehad op een ander forum. Weet neit meer hoe ik het opgelost kreeg. Was ook vBulletin. Cookies verwijderen helpt ook niet...

----------


## Funkmaster

probleem lijkt opgelost te zijn...

----------


## Mark-LED

Inderdaad, probleem is hier nu ook niet meer aanwezig.

----------


## zerox

Het probleem is hier nu ook opgelost. Is het bekend wat het probleem was?

----------


## admin

[FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana]Door niet al te nette html tags werd firefox op het verkeerde spoor gebracht. Alles werkt weer. Met dank aan user "The Freak".[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------

